# AVG'S AVG Safe Search ...REFUSING TO LEAVE



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

[I am done using AVG for this insidious cr-p]

I can not get rid of AVG's "Safe Search" to get off my home page {Intrnet Explorer}
edit "Secure Search" not safe search

i have done the usual methods,IE tools,resetting this and that, removed AVG virus software,used a Uninstaller......AVG Safe Search still control's my homepage

edit "Secure Search" not safe search
.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

From what I've read online (and not sure if you've tried this) if you open a new tab in IE, the far right should have a settings bar. You should be able to disable it there.

Or, I just had another thought. Open IE, then go to Tools > Manage Add-ons
Check under Search Providers....is AVG listed?


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> From what I've read online (and not sure if you've tried this) if you open a new tab in IE, the far right should have a settings bar. You should be able to disable it there.
> 
> Or, I just had another thought. Open IE, then go to Tools > Manage Add-ons
> Check under Search Providers....is AVG listed?


That is how bad this AWG c--p. [I am really mad at AWG:]

Before i posted my thread here on Tech Supp., I disabled AWG though the Add-ons,although it says disabled, the AWG still lives. That should have worked!

I can not seem to find the settings option.

{i am still trying different things. i may do the nuke option 'system restore' eventually]


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

This worked:

I uninstalled everything AVG. Rebooted
I ran hijack this, found AVG toolbar, dumped it, reset IE settings

GOODBYE avg


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad you were able to resolve this! :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sharky said:


> This worked:
> 
> I uninstalled everything AVG. Rebooted
> I ran hijack this, found AVG toolbar, dumped it, reset IE settings
> ...


You need to do one more thing.

Go here to download and save *AVG Remover 2012*.

Select the 32-bit or 64-bit version, depending on whether your computer is using the 32-bit or 64-bit version of Windows.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to run it.

Follow the directions from there.

The removal tool is designed to find and remove any leftover file and registry "debris" from AVG.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Ok thanks, i am doing that now AVG remover

I am not happy with AVG. I have used AVG off and on for years, as well as bragged about how it was free anti virus. But AVG 'secure search' and the trouble to get rid of it, makes it seem AVG has acquired a trait from the virus/malware programs it is suppose to giuard against


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

IT RETURNED 

i rebooted after everything that was talked about in this post was done. i opened Internet Explorer and the default website msn was back as my home page. . thats good/normal. About 2 hours later i noticed "AVG "Secure Search" took over my home page again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you using Windows XP or Vista or 7, 32-bit or 64-bit?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Windows 7. 64 bit


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Read the topmost "sticky" in this section, then submit the required logs and information.

You may need a gold/blue shield removal specialist to assist you.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

I removed the "AVG secure search" from the IE browser using the above methods , again, this time it did not return a day later like it did before. It has been 8 days now. I still find AVG 'remains' when doing a hijack this. 

It has been awhile since i did a reformat , i am going to do one to get rid of AVG once and for all and mark the thread solved.

I tell ya, i have not had this much trouble getting rid of viuses and maleware,etc in years like i have been having with the AVG anti virus software.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure you get Windows 7(64-bit) completely up-to-date *before* you start installing a bunch of programs and extras.

My advise is to install and use

*Microsoft Security Essentials 2.1.1116.0

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.60.1.1000

SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0.0.1146*

afterwards for protecting your computer.

They're all free and very user-friendly and do a good job and are well recommended here.

I use all 3 in all of my computers :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

